# Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht :(



## 90210 (15. Juni 2011)

*Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

Hallo

ich hab ein Problem jetzt wo ich alle eingebaut hab und angeschlossen habe und einen Testlauf gemacht hab!

mußte ich Festellen das nur ein Lüfter läuft und sich auch nicht regeln lässt 

was kann ich jetzt machen ? brauche Hilfe


----------



## 90210 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

Hilfe Hilfe


----------



## skdiggy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

bei mir hatte die steuerung nur eine kurze zeit reibungslos funktioniert.Aber jetzt laufen die lüfter nur wenn der regler am anschlag ist  .Deswegen hab ich die erstmal am mainboard angeschloßen bis ich auch eine lösung gefunden hab.


----------



## 90210 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

naja ich werde es auf jeden reparieren !!!!(da dann Original )  

aber ich weiß auch nicht weiter


----------



## 90210 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

hallo ? keiner ein Plan ?


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

Hallo 90210,
warte doch bitte bis ELPR1NC1PAL dir antwortet 
Du musst dich eben 1-2 Tage gedulden.
mfg


----------



## 90210 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

naja möchte es Endlich fertig haben die Sachen liegen hier alle rum


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

Tut mir Leid ich kann dir dazu keine Auskunft geben,
da musst du leider auf ihn warten.
mfg
Alternativ melde dich bitte bei CSGEurope@Corsair.com


----------



## 90210 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

Sorry aber wieso kann man sich beim corsair im Forum nicht Regresrieren ? immer heißt es der Admin hat meine E-mail gesperrt  hab ne 3 Normale web.de mails wie kann das sein werden web.de mails nicht akzeptiert ?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower White edition Lüfter steuerung geht nicht *

Versuch es mal über einen anderen Browser  oder aber der Name der Web.de Mail (der vor dem @ kommt unterliegt dem Copyright) 

Auf jeden Fall bitte eine RMA einleiten und per Mail dort dann antworten sobald die RMA Mail eintrifft das es die Lüftersteuerung betrifft die Defekt ist - alles weitere wird die RMA dann gerne mit Dir klären


----------

